# Help! Burnout tshirts & rhinestone transfers



## LL (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello,
I recently started a tshirt business using blsnk burnout tshirts and heat pressing rhinestone images on them.
The company i am currently using to do this work is trying to talk me out of working with burnout tees because they claim they are too difficult to work with. 
This comapny has successgully made many tshirts for me but has also ruined several tshirts lately either leaving the glue imprint on the reverse side of tshirt, stones coming off, or the plastic piece insert they use (so the glue dose not go through) has left an imprint or discolored the tshirt! I am so frustrated!!
What are they doing wrong? Or what else can they do to avoid these mishaps?? Or should i just forget about using burnout tshirts going forward?
ANY help/advice would be appreciated!!
Tks,
Laura


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

My daughter wanted me to put a design onto one of her burnout t-shirts and I wouldn't because I was afraid of ruining a perfectly good shirt. There isn't enough thickness to the material for the rhinestones to properly adhere and therefore you are bound to have them fall off and glue to seep through to the inside of the shirt. Although I'm sure rhinestones on a burnout tee would look very cool and would probably be a hot seller I personally think you should move on to another brand of shirt for the rhinestone designs.


----------



## LL (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Lori, This is so unfortunate, I really like using the burnout fabric but you might be right. 
Thanks for your remarks.
Best,
Laura


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Although everyone messes up a shirt every once in a while (it is almost inevitable), it sounds like they don't know what they are doing. It seems if they could not get it down the first time, they would have told you they could not do it. We do burnouts all the time, and the very sheer ones too. Glue will go on the backside where the design is thru the shirt but not on the opposite side or where it would be visible on the back of the shirt. Although I recommend hand washing and line drying, I even put my personal shirts in the dryer and have not lost a single stone on my burnouts.


----------



## LL (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree with you that sometimes there will be mess-ups but this kind of mess up is not acceptable.
So what do you suggest they can do to stop the glue from going through to the reverse side and the impression of the image being pressed on to the front or back of the tshirt? As well as the plastic buffer they are putting in between is leaving its mark on the front of the tshirt.
Tks,
Laura


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

It sounds to me like they need to be using the teflon pillows. I use them when I heat press rhinestones and studs. Here is an example of what I'm talking about. http://www.imprintables.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=dspItem&itemID=449&catID=&subCatID=0 This is what they look like. You just put them up inside the shirt before heat pressing the designs. They keep the glue from going through the shirt.


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

I have done many many burnout tee's with rhinestones and rhine-studs and not one has been burnt or stained. My wife loves these and they sell great. You need to add something in between the material when you press


----------



## LL (Feb 22, 2010)

Great news. So it is just a matter of (this company i'm using) taking the time to use the teflon pads in between the tshirt. It sounds too simple. 
Also using this teflon pad it will not leave an imprint on the tshirt? Because whatever they used left an imprint on the front of the tshirt and you can see it on the darker shirts! I'm try to wash them now to get rid of the imprint, hopefully it will wash out.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

No, using the teflon pillow there should not be any imprint from the design. They also work well if you have different size rhinestones in a design because of the pillow in them let them all sink to whatever level they need to get a good pressure. And the pillow protect the other side of the garment.


----------

